# New here, just ordered a Q7 Premium



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Guys,
New to this forum, just ordered my 2007 Q7 Premium with
Air suspension.. Quartz Gray with Espresso Brown..
Looks like I will be a regular here , great site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: New here, just ordered a Q7 Premium (alex911s)*

Congrats...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: New here, just ordered a Q7 Premium (alex911s)*

Will this be replacing your Cayenne?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New here, just ordered a Q7 Premium (bravocharlie)*

Welcome.
I'm also curious... is this to replace the Cayenne?


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: New here, just ordered a Q7 Premium ([email protected])*

Yes it will, My cayenne turbo is sold.








Needed the money to put down on a rental property, was gonna get a preowned CayenneS to get a lower lease payment, but the Q7 just won my vote, it's gonna be a great car and what you get for the price is great. I'm waiting patiently


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New here, just ordered a Q7 Premium (alex911s)*

If you don't mind me asking.... what drew you to the Q7 over the Cayenne. Not surprisingly (I run this site), I prefer the Q. Still, since you've had a Cayenne Turbo, I figure you're very attuned to that car.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: New here, just ordered a Q7 Premium ([email protected])*

Hey George,
NP, let me think.
I compared the cayenne S neck to neck...
Engine the cayenne S might have the edge, but the FSI engine on the Q7 saves more gas than the Pcar.. i get 14mpg on my old cayenne S, sucks,lol In terms of power theyre about equal..handling Porsche might have an edge, but then everything changes when you add PASM or airsuspension.. I'm pretty certain that the ride on steel suspension with the Q7 would be better than the porsche, the cayenne without air susp was very rough, my wife hated it, that's one reason i bought a Cayenne turbo.. in terms of value it;s a no brainer, a Cayenne S with air suspension with all the goodies that the Q7 has goes up to about 75K(u can buy a used CPO Turbo for 70K
then the extra seat is another story, we can never use the cayenne before when we have 6 people, so now we can take it to napa or so with my kid all the way in the back, and 3 more extra people,LOL
So lets see engine=Porsche, ride=Q7, handling=porsche, value=Q7, looks=even, cool factor=Q7, performance=even
When it comes to value Q7 beat the cayenne..
Plus I only took my Cayenne Turbo to the track once, and boy they hate you when you can out handle carreras and boxsters around,haha
So to sum it up, I wanted a Performance SUV that can do it all with great value and luxury.... Q7 wins it... The Q7 will be on every car magazine soon









But I would defintely miss the 5 sec 0-60 time and embarrasing hot roders on the streets,lol When i have 100K to spare then Cayene Turbo S it is...


_Modified by alex911s at 11:40 AM 3/23/2006_


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: New here, just ordered a Q7 Premium (alex911s)*

Anybody knows if Q7 uses the same transmision as the cayenne?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New here, just ordered a Q7 Premium (alex911s)*

I believe they are the same. I don't know for sure, but consider this display (pics below) from the Frankfurt IAA last September. It had a cutaway Aisin Warner TR-60SN transmission and the card listed it as used in the Cayenne and Touareg. As such, I'd assume it'll be in the Q7 as well.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

wow thanks fo the info George.. they fix the issue on the newer cayenne something with the DME adaptation, but this is one of the main complains on the early cayenne, there's a lag cause by the transmission...when psm is on..you have to really floor it


_Modified by alex911s at 1:10 PM 3/23/2006_


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (alex911s)*

The good thing is I was able to reflash my ecu back to stock and the great GIAC gave me a credit for my next car, isnt that great
But for a Naturally aspirated V8 ecu flash doesnt give you much power compared to the turbos but hey now I can be the first to flash the Q7 for free


----------



## crikey (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: New here, just ordered a Q7 Premium ([email protected])*

Does the Q7 have DSG?


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

I have the same question, is DSG only avial on S line? cause i see a different steering wheel and padel shifter


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (alex911s)*

As far as I know, the DSG transmission is only available on the A3 & TT. Most of the other Audis have paddle shifters, but not with the DSG tranny.


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (993)*

Btw, alex911s - it looks like we have similar taste in cars -> 911s & Audis! 
Is your '75 911S a track car? I figure w/ the SC engine and a lighter chassis, your car is probably very quick.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (993)*

Thus far, the only longitudinal DSG application shown has been the Roadjet concept from Detroit. We don't know if that will mate up yet to the 4.2, nor do we know if the SUVs will get it. I'd imagine it'll be in the sedans first. I wouldn't count on it being available in anything longitudinal before next year though.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (993)*

hey 993,
Actually I havent tracked that. not fully done need some suspension work, been sitting awhile but it's drivable








I want a 993 though, maybe next year, but they get more and more expensive







You have a very nice setup and my favorite C4S are great..!


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (alex911s)*

alex911s,
Thanks! I love my C4S. I've noticed that the 993s are slowly coming down in price lately. What type of suspension work are you going to do? 
I may be ordering a Q7, too. I'm meeting my Audi rep tomorrow afternoon. I don't really need a V8 and I was going to wait for the 3.0 later this summer, but if we can work a deal on the 4.2 then I may be ordering one tomorrow.
Are you up North?
Rich


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *993* »_alex911s,
Thanks! I love my C4S. I've noticed that the 993s are slowly coming down in price lately. What type of suspension work are you going to do? 
I may be ordering a Q7, too. I'm meeting my Audi rep tomorrow afternoon. I don't really need a V8 and I was going to wait for the 3.0 later this summer, but if we can work a deal on the 4.2 then I may be ordering one tomorrow.
Are you up North?
Rich

FWIW,
When I looked initially at the Touareg, I was adamant about buying a V6. Long story short, I ended up with the V8 and thank God I did that because the V6 is underpowered for a vehicle that large (heavy). 
Just think long and hard about it before you pull the trigger. The V8 engine is a sweet engine...smooth, quiet, great power.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 6:06 PM 3-26-2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

I just took a deposit on a White/Black Q7 Premium yesterday from folks that will be trading in their 2003 Cayenne S whe the Q arrives.
they loved the look of the Audi, the extra seating, and could not get over the styling, the sunroof, and the new technologies like side assist and back-up camera.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice
Project A3 - what does apr stage II include?


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Thanks, Bravocharlie, for the feedback. One of the things that I didn't like about the Cayenne V6 was that I felt it was underpowered, just like you say. I know the Q7 3.0 has about 30 more hp than the Cayenne V6, but it's also heavier, too.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*ok i got my confirmation*

So it says, scheduled production week date: 5/8/2006
good golly








So anyone have an estimate when this would be delivered?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (alex911s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alex911s* »_Very nice
Project A3 - what does apr stage II include?

APR StageII is their software + their exhaust/or other hardware with the ECU retuned for the other hardware.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *993* »_alex911s,
Thanks! I love my C4S. I've noticed that the 993s are slowly coming down in price lately. What type of suspension work are you going to do? 
I may be ordering a Q7, too. I'm meeting my Audi rep tomorrow afternoon. I don't really need a V8 and I was going to wait for the 3.0 later this summer, but if we can work a deal on the 4.2 then I may be ordering one tomorrow.
Are you up North?
Rich

3.6 V6 later this summer. 3.0 TDI will probably be in 2008.


----------

